# WHy is default to NOT record????



## MQuinn (Apr 18, 2005)

We've discovered the hard way that if you have a timer set, and the Receiver is ON, that if you do not affirmativily answer to "start the timer", the timer will not fire.

Several times, we've had the TV on, and walked away for a while, only to come back and find out it didn't record a show.

I mean, really, if I was sitting there intent on watching a show, I would press the "Stop Timer" choice.

Also, even if both tuners are free, it doesn't seem to record, even though I'm only watching one tuner...

Seems kind of sucky.... Is there any way around this behavior?


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Yes, it sucks. It should force fire and change to the recording channel if necessary.


----------

